# My emersed tank & few questions.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. Thanks to Ghazanfar Ghori who brought me a ton of plants from lots of amazing peoples (mostly GWAPA members) I now have quite a ton of plant species. Here is the setup. I am thinking of upping the light to 2 x 36W Osram PLLs. I might have jumbled up a few plant ids. So might need a bit of help.
Some kind of Ammania (Nesae crassicaulis maybe?)
1)








2)








3)









4)No idea about the big stem plant. Some kind of Pogostemon? There was a Pogostemon Yatnabrus but I think I planted it in my tank. 








5)Synognanthus anomalus. Got one stem and too scared to plant it right away in my tank which is going through algae breakout.








6)








7)








Now the most important question is how do you fertilize your emersed tank? The water has no pump or movement, so I dont think adding any ferts to the water column will help. Would spraying a very light solution of ferts will work? Or would it burn the plants?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tanan,

GSAS hosted Ghazanfar several years ago, he did a great talk on growing Cryptocorynes emersed; he is a great guy. 

That looks like a nice start on an emersed set-up. I rely on the Miracle-Gro Potting Mix (not organic) to provide the first 3 months of nutrients for my plants, thereafter I fertilize using Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose fertilizer both for watering and misting; I mix it 1/2 strength.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

This setup has MTS, I set up about 4-5 months ago I think. Don't have miracle grow here. What about EI ferts?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

As Roy mentioned, you can dose liquid fertilizers into the water column. I personally use osmocote to fertilize my emersed setups. I have them in gelatin capsules which I press into the substrate every once in a while. You could probably get away with just scattering the granules on the surface as well. Miracle gro is great stuff, I have a layer of miracle gro sphagnum moss in all of my emersed tanks. Here's my post for reference (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=672936&postcount=23)


----------

